# so dh/fr fahrer trifft man hier aber nicht an?



## da flow (2. Oktober 2003)

suche Xtreme biker raum ingelheim oder so...und natürlich extreme trails usw.


----------



## MrMatrix2k (2. Oktober 2003)

Also grad in Münster-Sarmsheim und die Ecke gibts eigentlich schon ein paar!! 
Ich komm aus Mainz und bin auch ab und zu da draußen bei euch bzw. die Junx hier an der Ziegelei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da flow (2. Oktober 2003)

danke erstaml fuer die antwort

von der ziegelei hab ich schon gehört, wenn ich mein neues bike hab, werd ich mal vorbeikommen
ich hab aber gehört, da kann man nur dirt fahren !??














thx
cYa
flo


----------



## funrider (3. Oktober 2003)

Heyho!
Ich bin so einer aus Münster-Sarmsheim!
Also in der Ziegelei kannste auch droppen!
Aber es stimmt schon, is eigentlich nur zum Dirten.
Hier in Mü-Sa ham wa ne kleine Strecke kannst dich ja ma per pm melden.

So long Malte


----------



## RipItKaputt (4. Oktober 2003)

Hep hoi!
Bin DDD Fahrer aus Waldalgesheim!

ziegelei:

Bild oins 

Bild zwoi 

Bild droi


----------



## biketrialer (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von da flow _
> *suche Xtreme biker raum ingelheim oder so...und natürlich extreme trails usw. *



mich als trialer trifft man ab und zu....... 
toto


----------



## BuiltForSpeed (9. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

wohn in Wiesbaden und hab hier auch noch niemandem zum shredden gefunden und auch keine Freeride/DH-Location.
Ziegelei ist okay für Hardtail, Fully ist eher fehl am Platz.

Können ja mal Freeridetechnisch was klarmachen...

green


----------



## MR FREERIDE (11. Oktober 2003)

hey ihr X-treme raider

in Ingelheim und Gau algesheim gibt es doch einige

möchtegern Xtremes 

Also wennde bock hast wat zu machn mld dich halt ma per PM


----------



## evil-langer (12. Oktober 2003)

Du kleiner planloser Pisser, platzt wohl vor Neid!!!! 

Bock auf ein Duell ? Dann meld` Dich schnell 
Mr. Freereidchen Du möchtegern  Könner !


----------



## RipItKaputt (12. Oktober 2003)

o du schrecklicher!
ich lach mir n ast! gehörst du zu den piss..öhm posern die wir letztens am bahnhof in mz getroffen haben un die sich in die hose gemacht haben mit uns zu reden?
wenn ja...  ...du armer!
wenn nein nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil! 

also dann...


----------



## evil-langer (12. Oktober 2003)

ich kenne dich net aber den martin, bin 28 und muß kein zug mehr fahren , also auch kein bahnhof wir feuen uns aber schon auf euch.
sascha und marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freireiter 666 (12. Oktober 2003)

Huaaaahhhh,
some people here are henging to weit out of the fenster,
this is the meaning of mich !
some meinungen i can`t versteh?
some kind of meaning is very dummschwetzing and they wissen not watt they say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR FREERIDE (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi

ums nochma klarzustellen

ich meinte NICHT Sascha, Marco...

sondern zum beispiel die jungs dies letztens ned vollbracht ham aussm zug auszusteigen und uns anschliessend dumm angenmacht ham

also Sorry wenn ihr gedacht hattet das es auf euch bezogen wäre.

hoffe das jetzt alle mißverständnisse aussm weg sin!

Alla, Martin


----------



## da flow (13. Oktober 2003)

ich war lang net mehr hier ham sich ja doch einige gemeldet!
@evil-langer:
ich hab 3mal versucht, dich anzumailen, das hat irgendwie wenig hingehauen...ausserdem macht es nich viel, da ich zur zeit kein bike habe, das kommt erst ca. mitte november  

@funrider:

malte???kennst du einen michael schmitz???der hat von nem malte mal geschwallt....ich kenn n schmitz aussem hockey

also der ganze thread war nur mal so zum vormerken 

hab mir heute mal die kiesgrube auf bersch angeschaut, da hab ich n marco vor so ca. einem jahr mal droppen gsehn - geil da hoffentlich schaff ich das auch#

tschöö alle
flo


----------



## RipItKaputt (14. Oktober 2003)

...ich schliesse mich dem martin an... hab ich aber glaub ich schon klar gemacht...


----------



## da flow (28. Oktober 2003)

das kanns ja wohl net sein!
der threadt muss auf der ersten SEITE beliben aber UNBEDINGT


----------



## Beast44 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von da flow _
> *
> 
> @funrider:
> ...



also, da malte anscheinend nicht so oft in des forum guckt, antworte cih für ihn! 
soweit cih weis, is der michael schmitz bei malte in der klasse. auf jedenfall kennen die sich......

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funrider (30. Oktober 2003)

Mann Cristian!
Dat ham der Da Flow un ich doch schon per PM alles geklärt


----------



## da flow (3. November 2003)

!


----------



## Eggbuster (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BuiltForSpeed _
> * Ziegelei ist okay für Hardtail, Fully ist eher fehl am Platz. *



 dann schau mal, wie da einige ihre 20kg+ Mühlen drüber segeln lassen...


----------



## blm`matze (3. Dezember 2003)

huhu
wollte nur mal anmerken das ich ca 300m von der zigelei entfernd wohn *prahl* 
is ganz lustig da aber an sonsten siehts ziemlich matt aus in sachen locations.
gonsenheimerwald bin ich öfters mal fahren, aber fr/dh kannste da auch bis auf einige 50m abfahrten vergessen...
donnersberg is ganz cool, is aber wieder fast ne stunde autofahrt :/
mfg matze


----------



## Freireiter 666 (3. Dezember 2003)

von wegen 300meter von der zigelei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wenn du wirklich so nah dran wohnst hättest da auch die riesen umbauten gesehen. also echt ich wohn 10 minuten von da und bin so zusagen der hausmeister der dirts!!!!!!!!und dann kommen so sprüche. ma nur so zum aufzählen un halt die eckdaten: drop=4m tief und 2m weit, große double= kicker erhöht und steiler gemacht, landung wird auch noch 2 meter nach hinten gezogen!!!!!!!!!!dann sozusagen 6 meter lang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
daneben noch en 7meter double und noch viele andere geile sachen zum spaß haben. ich bin ungefähr 4mal in de woche da und hab dich noch nie gesehen. ich glaub dir ist auch garnicht aufgefallen das der table in der mitte jetzt en double ist, oder?
servuz


----------



## blm`matze (4. Dezember 2003)

ich hab nich gesagt das ich oft da bin. vorgestern war ich ma aber an sonsten bin ich da nich so oft.
du kennst doch sicher die lichtung wo die ganzen umbauten gemacht wurden.
wenn du dort an die anlaufposi hochgehst, dich umdrehst dann siehste da n hochhaus. und da wohn ich 
bin wiegesagt auch nich so der dirt fahrer... eher so n bissl rumjumpen  (eher kleinere rampen usw)


----------



## RipItKaputt (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freireiter 666 _
> *von wegen 300meter von der zigelei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wenn du wirklich so nah dran wohnst hättest da auch die riesen umbauten gesehen. also echt ich wohn 10 minuten von da und bin so zusagen der hausmeister der dirts!!!!!!!!und dann kommen so sprüche. ma nur so zum aufzählen un halt die eckdaten: drop=4m tief und 2m weit, große double= kicker erhöht und steiler gemacht, landung wird auch noch 2 meter nach hinten gezogen!!!!!!!!!!dann sozusagen 6 meter lang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> daneben noch en 7meter double und noch viele andere geile sachen zum spaß haben. ich bin ungefähr 4mal in de woche da und hab dich noch nie gesehen. ich glaub dir ist auch garnicht aufgefallen das der table in der mitte jetzt en double ist, oder?
> servuz    *



jaja unser olli! aber ich kann bestätigen dass er der dirtmeister is!
er hällt dern ganzen scheiß da in ordnung sonst wärs das schon voll fersifft weil immer irgendwelche pisser meinen sie müssten irgendwelche kanten abreißen!

so viel von mir ...  
der-der-den-großen-double-fliescht  
de joche


----------



## roberto.d (18. Dezember 2003)

Hey Leute,

ich komme aus der nähe von Wiesbaden, bin eigentlich Downhiller und kenne hier leider auch keine guten Locations. Gehöre eher nicht zu den Cracks die fette Jumps über irgendwelche double oder sonstwas machen fühle mich aber schon recht wohl in der Luft solange ich mir den Sprung zutraue und ich Spass dabei empfinde. Darum geht es doch, oder? Ansonsten hätte ich all die Jahre was falsch gemacht. Naja, Fakt ist, das biken mit vielen Leuten mehr Spass macht, vor allem wenn man eine coole Location hat. Wer hat also Lust mal was zusammen zu unternehmen Freeride oder Downhilltechnisch? Bitte bei mir melden.

P.S. Einzige Strecke von der ich gehört habe ist an der Burg Frankenstein. Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich das lohnt dort hinzufahren? 
Oder wo kann man hier noch so fahren. Irgendwelche Ideen?

Bye, oder bis bald Roberto.


----------



## Holybold (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Roberto,

bin zwar eigentlich schon viel zu alt für solche Sachen, wie Ihr das immer macht. Aber die Rinne an der Burg Frankenstein im Odenwald kann ich nur empfehlen.  Downhill und Freeride geht wohl in weitem Umkreis nur dort so, dass Leuten wie mir die Kinnlade vor Staunen runterklappt und nicht mehr noch oben zu bewegen ist. 
Wenns nicht gar so weit sein soll, meld dich doch mal bei unseren Jungs vom Team Planlos. Die treiben ihre Späße z.B. in Mainz an der Ziegelei, buddeln zu Hause im Weinberg die irrsten Jumps und sind auch sonst ganz rege. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Herren ganz nach Deinem Geschmack sind.

Link: Team Planlos 

CU

Holybold


----------



## Eggbuster (26. Dezember 2003)

Frankenstein rulez !! 
allerdings im moment größtenteils net fahrbar... wegen baumfällarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (13. Januar 2004)

hididho hier des is de lorenzo vom team drecksau aus kreuznach.
hier gibts ca min 4 jungs die auch gern ddd'en.
wie wärs denn, wenn sich ma die mainz wiesbaden ingelheim bingen kreuznach connection trifft. tja leider ists mim wetter bissi scheise momentan. aber es scheint als bekämen wir dann doch ne schöne runde zusammen. udn ich weiss dass der freddie aus meinz sicher auch dabei wär..

hier in KH gibts die kh dirts , aufgrund des wetters mom ned fahrbar, leider... aber es lohnt sich .... gelle maddin? ansonsten is freeride und auch bissl dh möglich... wegen bilder könnt ihr ma nach "LOre" oder "KHDIRTS" suchen
bis denne

RiP


----------



## Freireiter 666 (22. Januar 2004)

Mach doch ma !
sag en datum und ne zeit, un so könnten wir uns ma in mainz zum dirten und anschließend zum streeten treffen.
aber die ganzen schmalspurpiloten sind sich ja zur zeit zu gut wegen dem wetter und bleiben daheim.


----------



## MrMatrix2k (22. Januar 2004)

Freireiter 666 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch ma !
> sag en datum und ne zeit, un so könnten wir uns ma in mainz zum dirten und anschließend zum streeten treffen.
> aber die ganzen schmalspurpiloten sind sich ja zur zeit zu gut wegen dem wetter und bleiben daheim.



es gibt auch Leute die nich nur den ganzen Tag Zeit zum biken haben..   
ich wuerde lieber den ganzen Tag biken...


----------



## Freireiter 666 (24. Januar 2004)

MrMatrix2k schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch Leute die nich nur den ganzen Tag Zeit zum biken haben..
> ich wuerde lieber den ganzen Tag biken...



es gibt aber auch leute die nach der schule fahn, un das meistens auch ned!
die fahn halt am wochenende ma richtig und pissen sich ned so ein wie`s wetter is. un dann gibst noch leute die nur am wochenende fahn und dann immer noch kein bock haben, aber die können mich alle ma.
leute die das sagen are POSERS!!!!!


----------



## RipItKaputt (30. Januar 2004)

ou man olli du bist ja total dorsch!
...ma so gefragt...was hastn du in englisch?  

alla


----------



## Eggbuster (30. Januar 2004)

OLLIIIIIIIIIIIII??????     
Wie schauts denn mit Abmeldung aus ?? You know ??
Und schau ma wieder in dein Postfach !!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. Februar 2004)

jaja is immer das selbe rumgepisse hier....machen euch lieber ma e bissl logger! 
Allerdings könnt mer sich echt ma treffen.


----------



## Freireiter 666 (10. Februar 2004)

poo-cocktail schrieb:
			
		

> jaja is immer das selbe rumgepisse hier....machen euch lieber ma e bissl logger!
> Allerdings könnt mer sich echt ma treffen.




ja treffen könnt man sich ja ma, aber locker mach ich jetzt trotzdem ned.
am end isses mir auch scheis egal.

servuzzz!!!!

p.s. ich mach nix klar weil es dann eh wieder nicht nach denn wünschenn bestimmter herrn geht.


----------



## Freireiter 666 (10. Februar 2004)

p.s.   da fällt mir noch dringendst das wort "rumgepisse" ein.
rumgepisst wird ned,  hammse halt alle pech gehabt.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

